# any way to recover data from a failing FAT disk?

## gnychis

Hi,

My dad brought me our churches failing hard drive to try and help him fix.  I don't know if i can do this under linux, but i'm going to try.

When I plug it in, and try to mount, I get the following errors:

```

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 4

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 4

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 4

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 8

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 12

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 16

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 20

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 72

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 76

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sdg: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 80

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

FAT: unable to read boot sector

usb 1-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

sd 3:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sd 3:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x50000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

```

it goes on and on, i cut some of the lines out

is there any way to mount it or recover any data from it in linux?

----------

## MEW

Have you tried fscking it?

EDIT: It might be better, actually, to copy the image of it to a file on a working hard disk (if you have enough space) and then fscking and mounting that, in case it fails more.

----------

## FcukThisGame

Well, being that it's a church's hard drive and not yours... it kinda puts you in a jam... I'd suggest, as MEW said, making an image of it onto another good disk, and trying to recover from there. From my experience with failing hard drives, (and I'm not kidding), when all else fails, hit it with a hammer. Not hard enough to break it, but enough to get one more access out of it. DO NOTE that this is by LAST RESORT ONLY. And I don't guarantee that it'll work for you. But it has worked for me before. I would strongly suggest that you do what you can to back it up in any way as well as all other means of recovery before you do that. I've done that on two failing XBOX hard drives giving a hard drive timeout error and they've both worked for one more boot.  I would absolutely not do it short of last resort as it will be your last resort.

Good luck.

----------

## Jake

I'd try making an image with dd_rescue. It's in portage as sys-fs/dd-rescue. Or sys-fs/ddrescue. I don't know which one is better.

The hammer method works if the heads are jammed. Give it a thump to unjam the heads, but they'll almost certainly damage the surface of the platters they happen to be jammed near.  And some people put failing hard drives in freezers. Google it.

----------

## wjb

Pay someone who knows what they're doing to fix it, if its worth it. google recover hard disk. Ask your dad. This really truly isn't a job for someone who has to ask how.

Backup to DVD/CD regularly in future, eh? (its a lesson everyone learns the hard way unfortunately)

----------

## gnychis

yes i'd prefer to get this done professionally

do you know any reputable professional companies which can restore the data?

----------

## clintpatty

 *gnychis wrote:*   

> yes i'd prefer to get this done professionally
> 
> do you know any reputable professional companies which can restore the data?

 

That's going to start at over $500.

----------

## gnychis

Like i said, its my churches hard drive... i'm a student, me paying $500 is out of the question

however all of the churches financial docs and important things are on it, unfortunately i am sure they are willing to take the $500 hit

so, suggestions please

----------

## Jake

 *gnychis wrote:*   

> however all of the churches financial docs and important things are on it, unfortunately i am sure they are willing to take the $500 hit

 

Why is that unfortunate? If it's so important, I wouldn't have even powered the drive up. Let the church pay for professional recovery, then advise them to keep backups in the future, off-site and incremental (or one-time like CD/DVD-R) if possible.

----------

## gnychis

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *gnychis wrote:*   however all of the churches financial docs and important things are on it, unfortunately i am sure they are willing to take the $500 hit 
> 
> Why is that unfortunate? If it's so important, I wouldn't have even powered the drive up. Let the church pay for professional recovery, then advise them to keep backups in the future, off-site and incremental (or one-time like CD/DVD-R) if possible.

 

Its unfortunate because it is bad luck.  Even if I had a backup i'd still call it unfortunate.

don't be so serious

----------

## Jake

 *gnychis wrote:*   

> Its unfortunate because it is bad luck.  Even if I had a backup i'd still call it unfortunate.
> 
> don't be so serious

 

I read your sentence as implying it's unfortunate they'd be willing to pay $500. I wasn't trying to be a grammar nazi.

----------

## clintpatty

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *gnychis wrote:*   Its unfortunate because it is bad luck.  Even if I had a backup i'd still call it unfortunate.
> 
> don't be so serious 
> 
> I read your sentence as implying it's unfortunate they'd be willing to pay $500. I wasn't trying to be a grammar nazi.

 

I read it the same way.  In that case, I've heard both OnTrack and DriveSavers are top notch.

----------

## gnychis

I've also gotten several people point me in the direction of OnTrack's EasyRecovery Professional

however, i can't even get it to try and recover the data because it can't read the partition table.  It asks me what filesystem it is, i say FAT32, it then searches and searches for the partition table and it never finds it, so it never gets around to trying to recover data

----------

## beatryder

I have a friend who wrote a FAT12/16/32 disk editor its called WDE, its kinda hard to find. I will see if I can find a link to the latest. or I will put a copy up somewhere for you. You must be careful with it cause it assumes you are an expert.

its recommended that you boot from a clean floppy to use it.

I (With the help of the author) have been able to recover/fix a but load of problems related to bad sectors. However if there is a head problem you may be boned.

Edit:

Ah ha! I foundeded it!

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/util/disk/wde/wde_v30b.zip

that should have some docs in side it. Note its MS DOS based. and written in assembly, I am not sure but the may be included.

----------

## clintpatty

 *gnychis wrote:*   

> I've also gotten several people point me in the direction of OnTrack's EasyRecovery Professional
> 
> however, i can't even get it to try and recover the data because it can't read the partition table.  It asks me what filesystem it is, i say FAT32, it then searches and searches for the partition table and it never finds it, so it never gets around to trying to recover data

 

This is why you mail them the hard drive (and a deposit?).  Don't try to mess with it anymore, just tell them you need their clean room service.

----------

